# Model 3 Door Lock Warning



## Foxturn (2 mo ago)

*If you lock your car with your remote while phone is inside, the car's mirrors will close and appear to be locked, but anyone can open it!*


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

Interesting, seeing the number of people that have left their phone in the car and locked themselves out


----------

